# Kranichzüge über NRW



## Limnos (10. Nov. 2014)

Gestern waren bis im Haus die Schreie ziehender Kraniche zu hören. Sie flogen in südwestlicher Richtung, also wahrscheinlich nach Spanien. Mein Feuchtgebiet im Garten war wohl nicht das richtige für einen Rastplatz, oder aber um 15.00 Uhr war es noch zu früh für eine Rast. Sechs Züge konnte ich beobachten: der größte mit geschätzt 200 Tieren, der kleinste mit ca 40. Laut Zeitung sollen jährlich ca. 20000 NRW überqueren.


----------



## lollo (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

ist doch klar, der Streick ist beendet, und die Züge sind wieder in Bewegung. 
Auch ich konnte gegen Mittag mehrere Züge beobachten, wahrscheinlich haben wir sogar die gleichen gesehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2014)

Hi,

ich wohne ja auch unter einer der großen Kranichzugrouten. Auf der Stecke wird scheinbar aber immer noch gestreikt. Bisher hat man auf der Route nur ein paar wenige Grus grus gesehen, bzw. gehört.

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2014)

Mmm hier scheint alles schon durch zu sein.
Letzte Woche habe ich sie noch gesehen und gehört aber jetzt ist ruhe. Nicht mal ein paar Nachzügler. 

LG René


----------



## laolamia (11. Nov. 2014)

hier in der gegend.... havelland...schlagen sie sich noch den bauch auf den abgeernteten maisfeldern voll.
beim angeln am sonntag nerve das staendige geschrei maechtig


----------



## Digicat (11. Nov. 2014)

Servus

Bei uns sind auch drei große Züge am 26.10.2014 hinweg gezogen. Die Rufe waren weithin zu hören. Geschätzt waren da bestimmt an die 500 Kraniche (alle drei Züge zusammen) unterwegs.

  
Das war einer von den drei Zügen. Leider war das Wetter schlecht. Trüb durch Hochnebel und daraus Nieselregen.

Laut www.Ornitho.at ist ein großer Sammelplatz im Nationalpark Neusiedlersee im Burgenland und im Nationalpark Donau-Auen.

  

Sehr gute Bilder Wolfgang 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (11. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns war am Sonntag schon der zweite große Kranichzug über dem Haus zu sehen. Eine Abteilung nach der anderen kam im Formationsflug an, um sich dann direkt über uns neu zu formieren und weiter zu __ fliegen. Die Rufe der Vögel locken einen aus dem Haus und es sieht einfach wunderschön aus.
 

   
petra


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mmm hier scheint alles schon durch zu sein.
> Letzte Woche habe ich sie noch gesehen und gehört aber jetzt ist ruhe. Nicht mal ein paar Nachzügler.
> 
> LG René


Sorry nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. 
Heut waren zwei kleine Truppen a ca 20 bis 25 in Richtung Havelland unterwegs. 
Da gab es wohl schlecht Wetter die letzten Tage 

LG René


----------



## Digicat (11. Nov. 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vorallem das 2.Bild, Petra ...

Ist immer aufs neue ein schönes Erlebnis.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (12. Nov. 2014)

Hi Petra

Ganz tolle Bilder. Mit welcher Brennweite(KB) hast Du die aufgenommen?  Mein 2. Bild ist mit 720mm (KB) gemacht worden. Ich hätte mir die Schwärme auch näher oder tiefer fliegend gewünscht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (12. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
also jetzt habe ich wirklich das Problem, dass digital vergrößerte Aufnahme nicht mehr mit den 'üblichen' Werten zu benennen sind. Ich habe gerade noch mal nach geschaut: 108mm Brennweite  ... allerdings habe ich die meisten Fotos mit der 94-fachen digitalen Vergrößerung gemacht. Deshalb sind sie auch nicht so scharf, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Das klappt bei meiner Kamera nur bis zur ungef. 60-fachen digitalen Vergrößerung.
Allerdings waren die ganzen Kerle auch wirklich direkt über mir...weiter weg klappt das auch nicht mehr so.
petra


----------



## Limnos (17. Nov. 2014)

Hi Petra

Danke für die Auskunft. Ich hoffe, dass ich im Frühjahr die Rückwanderer in besserer Entfernung vor die Linse kriege. Ansonsten: in Linum bei Berlin ist ein Sammelplatz für Kraniche wo pro Jahr bis zu 80000 eintreffen. Da gibt´s geführte Wanderungen (Nabu) MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## laolamia (17. Nov. 2014)

genau wolfgang,

hier stehen die kraniche auf den feldern und ich fahre jeden tag dran vorbei, die stehen in kleinen gruppen teilweise 10m neben der strasse.


----------



## Limnos (18. Nov. 2014)

Ja, das habe ich im Mai auch gesehen. Aber entweder konnte man nicht anhalten, weil Autos folgten bzw. die Straße zu eng war, oder aber, sobald der Wagen hielt, flogen sie auf. An fahrende Autos sind sie gewöhnt, bei haltenden werden sie misstrauisch.


----------



## lollo (31. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

sie ziehen immer noch, am 26.12.14 waren es zwei Gruppen die Richtung Süden zogen,
und am 30.12.14 waren es eine recht große Gruppe, die aber in Nord/Westlicher Richtung flog.

So spät habe ich noch nie Kraniche ziehen sehen.


----------



## pema (31. Dez. 2014)

Bei mir ebenfalls.
Vor zwei Tagen ein sehr großer Schwarm...keine Ahnung, warum so spät: vielleicht 'Last minute'-Flieger.
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Jan. 2015)

Moin zusammen,
gestern Abend spät zog noch ein großer Schwarm gen Westen....
gerade noch rechtzeitig Richtung dünnbesiedeltem Gebiet,
bevor es um 24 Uhr losging...


----------



## lollo (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe heute schon wieder einen kleineren Schwarm nach Osten ziehen gesehen.
Was ist da los, dass ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## troll20 (1. Jan. 2015)

Hier ziehen derzeit nur ein paar Wildgans Schwärme ihre Kreise.
Irgendwie scheinen die vergessen zu haben wo sie hin wollen? ???
Dazu letzte Nacht dieses geballer und irritierende geblinke, kurz nach 1:30 Uhr hab ich sie das letzte mal gehört. Dann werden  sie wohl irgendwo völlig erschöpft runtergegangen sein. 
Heut waren sie weder zu sehen noch zu hören. 
Trotz super Flugwetter. 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2015)

Diese West / Ost Richtung gibt es dauern. Derzeit überwintern ja auch einige hier und die __ Fliegen zu Futterplätzen---zu Schlafplätzen----zu Futterplätzen---zu Schlafplätzen---zu Futterplätzen---zu Schlafplätzen--- zu Futterplätzen---zu Schlafplätzen---    ist schon ein ziemlicher hin und her.


----------



## lollo (3. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

und dieses schreibt der NABU zu Kranichen KLICK


----------

